# Would this universal splitter look OK on the GTO?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Carbon Fiber Universal Splitter- 2 Piece: eBay Motors (item 140410073571 end time Jun-20-10 21:16:40 PDT)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you like the ricer look.

Looks like bucked teeth.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahhhhh.........NO!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The front of the GTO needs to be a little lower since it looks like it has no chin like billy bob........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

That splitter, no. 

I added a splitter on my car, it needed a more agressive, lower stance.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What performance benefits do you get from a splitter? I'm guessing high speed stability and less floating? Is this something our cars will benefit from or is it worthless like our factory spoiler?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you want high speed stablity and less floating thats more in the suspension. Functional splitters are suppose to create a low pressure area under the car to help keep the car planted at high speeds. Other than that its just for looks and can be a pain for steep driveways. I scraped mine a few times just being careless. They can be made functional if adjusted correctly, and are not made in some funky design. I heard a guy claimed he made his funtional by adjusting it so its not pointing in the air and more level, he said the car "felt" more stable at speed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Photoshop it and see.


----------

